# need help to identify please



## TedPearson (Sep 9, 2021)

This old brush cutter is 9" tall and 72" wide. I need to identify manufacturer to replace a bad gearbox.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks like Hardee By EVH Mfg Co. - Agriculture Equipment | Retired Products


----------



## TedPearson (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi Hendrixbiz,
That is awesome!!!! I found the exact gearbox I needed and can get this 'bad boy' back in operation.
Thanks so much for your help!!!!


----------

